# Alternative explanation for floors below ground: buildings GREW, not built



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

All these floors & windows below ground level may have an alternative explanation: Not because they were buried in mud, but because the buildings literally *grew*, and didn't quite have the strength to make it all the way up out of the ground! 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-05-25 12:17:38Reaction Score: 0


Intriguing concept. Do you have any evidence to support that or are you just thinking out loud? I'd be interested to learn of such a (lost) technology. It's been suggested on this site before but no real evidence exists to support the musings. Are there any documents available that discuss the growing of buildings? TIA.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-28 16:17:48Reaction Score: 0


This has been posted and discussed here:

Tartarian Stone Architecture & Star Cities GROWN using Erased Technology?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: antiquitechDate: 2020-05-30 14:02:02Reaction Score: 0


She's really relying on her credentials a lot and talks about earth's "core" a lot...


----------

